# Cowboy BeBop: Funky Martian Monks



## KitanaVorr (Apr 5, 2003)

This is for all those CowBoy Bebop fans --- here's a great group of players who're ready to enter the world of bounty hunting.  Their post quality has been excellent and great examples of roleplaying.

I'd like to take this moment to give them their spotlight in the story hour as their work really puts them here.

This is the thread for the story.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41177

This is the thread for any comments about the story.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37814

This is the thread for a look at the PCs in the game.
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39172

Thanks!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2003)

I shall vouch that the story is good stuff  even if I am a little biased


----------



## xrpsuzi (Apr 24, 2003)

*This rocks!*

I can't believe I missed this one the first time around!!!

I'm having a hard time deciding what's the best part (a) the pictures from the cartoon in the posts at appropriate parts or (b) the music links for that authentic cowboy bebop experience.

Very nice....

suzi


----------

